# Tsunami Warning for Hawaiian Islands



## Calyn79 (Mar 11, 2011)

8.9 earthquake 150k off Japanese coast.
Here is the posted tsunami warning for the Hawaiian Islands with arrival time of 3:00 a.m.
http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=hawaii.2011.03.11.073148


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 11, 2011)

Evacuations are happening throughout all the islands for the designated low lying areas.  

I am currently at WKORV and they have move occupants in the 1st floor to to higher floors.  People in other floors have not been evacuated.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 11, 2011)

_Stay tuned._


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 11, 2011)

*at Ko Olina now*

I am at Ko Olina now - 6th floor at Kona Tower.
Received a call from the front desk, advising me to stay inside.
They said, they are evacuating the lower levels.
This is a horror...


----------



## tombo (Mar 11, 2011)

Kauai was hit by a Tsunami wave. No details on what part of the island it hit, or damages (if any), or how big the wave was yet. Before it hit they said the ocean sucked back 100's of feet. I am watching Fox news and they said they have no details only that it was hit headed towards the other islands.

 Today and when a hurricane hit years ago are about the only 2 times that I can honestly say I am glad that I was NOT in Hawaii. I hope all are safe and that there are no injuries or damage to the resorts or the beautiful beaches, coral, or foliage.

Update: Kauai spokesperson said unusual wave activity in Poipu and Hanalei Bay, but they feel like it was not a big deal and they have no reports of damage. It is the middle of the night so when the sun comes up things could change, but it looks good for Kauai and the other islands.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 11, 2011)

_Garden Island update_


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the reports!


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 11, 2011)

Godspeed Hawaii.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2011)

*LBR*

I watched the live cam at Lawai Beach Resort between 8 an 9 Eastern time and  no water in the resort  or large waves.

Point of interest LBR Alii building was specificallybuilt to survive huricaines and tsunami.  Solid concrete walls run straight towards the shore.  Water will pass through the building, taking out the lower floors but leaving the upper floors undamaged.  This is what happened during Iniki.

We're leaving for Kauai next Thursday,  I hope!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 11, 2011)

CNN stated a 7-8 ft waves at Kahaluli on Maui.

Sterling


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe. Prayers going out to everyone.


----------



## Serina (Mar 11, 2011)

Be safe - we are thinking about you~


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 11, 2011)

It reportedly hit the Na Pali coastline.


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 11, 2011)

We were there last year during the tsunami warning, it really was a long tiring day - I do have some pictures from the golf course we went to in Kalehao  --

https://picasaweb.google.com/banas.poipugirl.emma/Kauai2010#

Not sure if this will work - but I have some of the pictures labeled for the tsunami.  Thank god the tsunami never came in!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2011)

One of the photos I saw was visitors sleeping on the grassy ground of the community college in Kauai


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 11, 2011)

It was another dud.  Nothing but alternating high and low tides with some flooding.  More damage was done a couple weeks ago with all the storms.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 11, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> It was another dud.....



That's good.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> That's good.



I agree.  The news media hypes it up so much that all you see is images of devastation and lose the big picture sometimes.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 11, 2011)

I sent this info to my family and friends in the mainland:

We still have electricity and life appears to be almost normal in Hawaii, or at least for us it is.  There was a wave that hit the islands that was about five feet high in some areas.  This is not a wave that we see when people go surfing, but it is a wall of water five feet high.  The ocean dropped and there was a lot of sand or reef showing and then the water came in to the shore.  The water washed over some of the roads and there was minor damage in Hawaii.  It appears that the tourist did not have to evacuate Waikiki, but they had to be in a room or the sixth floor or higher.  There are a lot of small apartments and houses in Waikiki and the people in those had to leave Waikiki.

A lot of the roads are still closed at 6:30 a.m. this morning and they are still seeing waves on the beach and the warning continues for a few more hours.  The road is closed going to Hawaii Kai where we live and people can't get to our area or leave it.  

The bus service for the island has been canceled and a lot of people cannot go anywhere without that; city, county and state workers were told not to go to work, so a lot of things are closed, including all the schools.  A lot of flights were canceled or delayed, there is major disruption for Hawaii, but we are fine and we still have electricity and internet.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 11, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I agree.  The news media hypes it up so much that all you see is images of devastation and lose the big picture sometimes.



In events like this I have come to believe that the news media is often hoping for the worst instead of the best.   

Our local weather this morning showed a computerized image of Marina Del Rey possibly being obliterated by a tsunami wave.    To me this is irresponsible and unnecessary. 

Prepare, yes, Panic, NO!


----------



## pacman (Mar 11, 2011)

In Kaanapali right now. Appears to be very little damage.  The bottom floor of the hotel was evacuated. The tsunami sirens were going off every hour during the night, along with announcements over the hotel intercom.  Was up most of the night.  Very tired. Still can't go on the beach.  Looking forward to some zzzz's on the beach or pool later on.

pacman


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 11, 2011)

We are in Waikiki and about 2 AM HST we were evacuated from our 3rd floor condo to the 13th floor.  We watched live webcams from around the island, and other than VERY unusual wave activity (the water receded out w-a-a-a-y further than normal) the surges themselves were no greater than about 3 feet, with some exceptions. We were back in our 3rd floor ocean-front unit (and bed) shortly after 5:30 AM.  Thankfully the tsunami here was a non-event; a disaster in Japan but not here.

As an aside, it was interesting that the news anchors from the local stations here were even commenting how the US mainland stations were referring to the tsunami as "crashing" and "slamming" the coast of Hawaii, yet no one in Hawaii was seeing what they were talking about.


----------



## dsfritz (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tsumani*

Is anyone in the Hanalei area that can tell us of any damage?  Our daughter is there and we haven't been able to contact her .  We're praying she's o.k.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 11, 2011)

dsfritz said:


> Is anyone in the Hanalei area that can tell us of any damage?  Our daughter is there and we haven't been able to contact her .  We're praying she's o.k.
> Thanks for your feedback.



Please don't worry.  While we are in Oahu, Kauai was the first island to see the tsunami and it truly was a non-event.  Local news reports indicate that the greatest damage, and it was minimal, was in Kahului Harbor in Maui.  However, all low-lying areas in all the islands were evacuated and that is probably the reason you can't reach your daughter.  Stay strong, I am sure that she will contact you as soon as she gets to a phone or the Internet.


----------



## Calyn79 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thankfully no real damage in the Pacific areas*

Garden Isle News report - access other reports on their main page too.
http://thegardenisland.com/news/local/article_5c9861e0-4c0e-11e0-9b29-001cc4c03286.html 

Yes, the Hawaiian Islands as well as other Pacific ring locations were very blessed today. My heart and prayers go out to the people of Japan who lost loved ones, suffered other losses and devastation who now have months of clean up in order to get back to some normal expectations of life.

Thanks to all those who reported from locations around Hawaii. My heart and prayers were with you all night.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 11, 2011)

_For anyone who truly knows Hanalei Bay and vacinity, this is huge!

     "    ......Reports of 6 to 8 foot waves with 75 to 80 foot run-up were received from Hanalei, while Port Allen reported waves coming in two feet above the pier. Unusual wave activity was also reported at Keoneloa Bay in Po‘ipu and at Nawiliwili Harbor. Public works road crews cleared sand that had apparently been washed across the road on Lawa‘i Road in the vicinity of the Lawa‘i Beach Resort.     "


An 80' run-up from Hanalei Bay means that it would have flooded the roads and beach access and the schools across the roads and all of the businesses.  
Taken from  this article._


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 11, 2011)

We lived at Hickam AFB (Oahu) in the late 50/60s and I remember the damage and loss of life ( 60+) in the 1960 Big Island Tsunami. I think we still have the Star-Bulletin or Advertiser front page story.

Perhaps this is the standard that all impending tsunamis are held to until proven otherwise despite the new ocean measuring buoys and other measuring devices.

http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/volcanowatch/1994/94_05_20.html

When I lived in Honolulu in the mid-70s, we had a couple warnings, but nothing materialized 
Still, the wave that Hilo was fresher in most minds at the time.


----------



## JanB (Mar 11, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort*

Has anyone heard how the Kona Coast Resort was affected?  It sits fairly close to the ocean and I've witnessed high tides that crash over the lava cliffs onto the golf course.  The first of the timeshare units on the golf course are only 2 fairways away.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 11, 2011)

JanB said:


> Has anyone heard how the Kona Coast Resort was affected?  It sits fairly close to the ocean and I've witnessed high tides that crash over the lava cliffs onto the golf course.  The first of the timeshare units on the golf course are only 2 fairways away.



_Kona pictures.  Apparently Kailua-Kona got the worst damage reported so far.  Some shops were taken out._


----------

